# Another first-time builder with a few q's



## mdlusk (Aug 4, 2005)

The only thing I've purchased yet is the mobo (MSI K8N N4 Platinum SLI ATX AMD). But here is my plan for the comp. It might not be the greatest at anything, but will be an excellent all-around comp, or so I hope. I found this (rather expensive) case Thermaltake Xaser, Armor series VA8000BWS, black with side panel window. What attracted me was the extreme expandability: 10 external 5.25", 2 external 3.5", 6 internal 3.5" drive slots, and 7 expansion slots. It's huge, it's heavy, it has 2 120mm and 2 90mm fans, and it is a known name brand. One question is: will the mobo fit? All is for naught otherwise. I don't have the tools or expertise to mod the case to fit it. Newegg.com says the case takes extended ATX, but I don't know if that excludes my mobo.

Other than that, my plans are to first get all the components to just get a complete comp, and then later start adding: dual-core CPU, fill up on HDDs (goal is well over a terabyte), another video card using the SLI (I'm shooting for a single Leadtek PX6600GT card first, and then go to 2 6800GTs, or better, if within price range), 2 DVD and CD burning drives, so I can directly burn one to the other, and fully populated RAM slots (4GBs on this MB). I want this to be able to turn into a real monster, but a balanced monster if at all possible. First, the case, though. I want it to last a long time, doesn't need to be portable (no LAN party stuff), don't have to have it light up like a christmas tree, and I want every kind of room I can get. It's got to last for many years.

I'll be upgrading and adding as budget comes available.

Any suggestions, thoughts, and comments are appreciated.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

the short answer to your question is yes, it will fit.


----------



## dhphillips (Aug 6, 2005)

Why on earth will you need a computer this... massively upgraded? What do you use it for. Just wondering, because a Terabyte of space is ... unheard of. LOL.


----------



## mdlusk (Aug 4, 2005)

dhphillips said:


> Why on earth will you need a computer this... massively upgraded? What do you use it for. Just wondering, because a Terabyte of space is ... unheard of. LOL.


Yeah, it's unheard of. However, do you think in 5-10 years it will be unheard of? That's the key point, I'm building with a strong eye to the future. I want it to be a viable computer (and very upgradeable) for the foreseeable future. I don't want it outdated as soon as I get the parts out of the box. Neither you nor I could as yet think of anything that could fill up all that space, but why wouldn't there be soon? What if the next Windows OS (after Vista, which BTW doesn't look all that much of an improvement) requires 100 GB of free space or something?

Bottom line, it's just called futureproofing.

Thanks to Screechy for the answer to the question. This will be a great case, if it indeed works with the MB.


----------



## DeadOnTheHead (Nov 4, 2004)

You are thinking the way I like to hear people think. I bought a server case{addtronics}. Its huge, 7 full size drive bays and 2 floppy drive bays. I have a little more than a terabyte running now. Was happy to see that windows really shows a terabyte. I am pushing 4gb of ram{CRUCIAL BALLISTICS} cdrw / cdrom/dvdrw / dvdrom, all on an abit av8 mobo. Running a anthlon 64 3500. And when I am asked why.......... just because. My head is always in this box. I don't even play games. Been working on this one for a year and it was all built around a case that I wanted to have for many years. Plan on modding this on sometime. Even if I have to pull everything out to cut the case up.


----------



## mdlusk (Aug 4, 2005)

That's really the whole idea. I don't inted to fill up that case right away. Only over time, I will keep adding things, and occasionally upgrading things. One of the most "addable" parts is HDD space, so I want plenty of room for huge amounts. I'll of course start off with between 150 and 250 GB of memory, and then keep adding. Hopefully I'll be able to set up RAID arrays, so that I can get the drives to act as asif they were a single one. The CPU can be switched out easily (eventually to a dual-core, when the price becomes reasonable), the RAM can be added to reach 4GB, etc, etc. I'm aware I'll need plenty of cooling once I get the specs up there, but that is one of the reasons for a huge case. It will have room for extra fans, and other forms of cooling as they become available.


----------



## po1son84 (Aug 9, 2005)

*short answer*

in a short answer like our friend screechy, yes your case will work. both the motherboard and the case are form factor atx compatible so it should work out nicely. good luck with the behemoth!


----------



## mdlusk (Aug 4, 2005)

po1son84 said:


> in a short answer like our friend screechy, yes your case will work. both the motherboard and the case are form factor atx compatible so it should work out nicely. good luck with the behemoth!


Thanks for the info and the encouragement. I'll keep updating my experiences with assembling it. It will take months for me to order all the parts, though (expenses).


----------

